# Bo Dallas Discussion thread



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

fact : everyone loves Bo "Future" Dallas


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

He sucks.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh boy, where to sart.





































He's so goofy.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I like this guy, not because he is good wrestler or entertainer, but because he is troll haha, almost like Cena...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

"acting"?


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

It's not like there's already an 11 page thread opened.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Am I blind if I think they look similar?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

No..Who is bo dallas? Lmaoo


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

One day...


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

BigEvil2012 said:


> One day...


Once in a lifetime at Wrestlemania 35. And then at Wrestlemania 36 :cena3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh boy, can you imagine a match between Cena and Bo Dallas?

Oh, and by the way, we need a Bo's smiley in this forum.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> *Oh boy, can you imagine a match between Cena and Bo Dallas?*
> 
> Oh, and by the way, we need a Bo's smiley in this forum.


Dream match lol...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

> *Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas Its Bo Time!!!!!Punta Gourda tonight!!!!!!!!














> *Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas I'd like mournings better if they started later














> *Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas idk about u but I wasent feelin the new three stooges But after tonight with @santinomarellow im deff ganna check that out!














> *Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas I wasn't born,,,, I was hatched














> *Bo Dallas* ‏@TheBoDallas Watch #RAW unpredictable none stop action! #boknows


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Holy shit guys I am loving Bo Dallas right now no shit! lol This troll gimmick is brilliant, it really is. I for one am happy to see WWE experimenting with new alignments and characters and such. We should be praising them for their awareness!!! This could even be the template for how they deal with Cena going forward.

Seriously, a couple months ago, I thought Bo was useless too. I didn't ever hate him quite as much as some of the people on here, but I certainly thought he was talentless and had nothing good really going for him. But he did have one thing going for him - his obnoxious smiley stupid face!!! WWE and Bo realized that right there in front of them was a guy who the NXT universe (and the larger WWE universe as well) was just itching to see get the shit kicked out of him. And they realized they didn't even need to change a damn thing about him! All they needed to do was keep having Bo be Bo, but now with the volume turned all the way up. 

And now? Everybody H-A-T-E-S Bo so passionately! Even more than ever! We've had multiple threads, people signing up for the forum just to express their hatred of Bo. I think it's fuckin great. When was the last time there was a heel in WWE who you wanted to see get punched so badly?


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

So you hate the guy because you don't find him attractive? That's what I've come to the conclusion of from all this Bo hate. Which is kind of sad since I'm female and even I don't think less of someone if they're unattractive.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> So you hate the guy because you don't find him attractive? That's what I've come to the conclusion of from all this Bo hate. Which is kind of sad since I'm female and even I don't think less of someone if they're unattractive.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

x78 said:


>


itsstillrealtome.png


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> So you hate the guy because you don't find him attractive? That's what I've come to the conclusion of from all this Bo hate. Which is kind of sad since I'm female and even I don't think less of someone if they're unattractive.


You shut up, you people shouldn't be talking. You women are queens of insulting because of looks, If you're in high school then you know im Right.


And we hate him because.he sucks at everything.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The worst part of this is the past track records of the NXT Champions. 

Seth Rollins - Involved in the Main Event Scene of Raw and Smackdown. Holds wins over John Cena, Ryback, Daniel Bryan and many more. Current Tag Champion. (Days Held - 133)
Big E. Langston - Involved in the Upper Midcard Scene of Raw and Smackdown. Holds wins over Daniel Bryan and Alberto Del Rio.(Days Held - 168)
Bo Dallas - So far has feuded with the IC Champion.. More to come? (Days Held - 32+)

Judging by the past reigns we can tell that Bo will be pushed up to the Main Roster in the next 100-150 days and he'll be pushed fairly hard. By this time next year, I can see Bo having been the IC or US title holder at least once, (judging by the past two champions) he'll have a win over Daniel Bryan and he'll be given a fair bit of screen and/or mic time. 

So far in his time as Bo Dallas, he has:

Managed to look a little bit less of a Transexual than he did as Bo Rotundo.
Lasted over 20 Minutes in the 2013 Royal Rumble.
Eliminated the (at the time) Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett from the 2013 Royal Rumble.
Beat the (at the time) Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett in a match on Monday Night RAW.
Lost a title that wasn't his to begin with. (No repercussions from his partner Adrian Neville)
Won an 18 man Battle Royal to become the #1 Contender to the NXT Championship.
Won the NXT Championship by blatantly cheating in front of a referee not once, but twice. (Referee ignores)
Went to Disneyland.
Butchered 'Don't Stop Believing' by Journey.

He either has some form of fairy godmother or Vince/Dusty is fucking insane because no-one with the lack of talent that he possesses should have had so much handed to them by the age of 23.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

papercuts_hurt said:


> Holy shit guys I am loving Bo Dallas right now no shit! lol This troll gimmick is brilliant, it really is.


Me too lol...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres nothing to discuss about Bo Dallas


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

He is a troll


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I can see him becoming a Cena type of character, the adults will boo the living fuck out of him but the kids and milfs will cheer him like crazy...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Enforcer122 said:


> milfs will cheer him like crazy...


No they won't.. They cheer Cena because they think he's good looking whereas Bo looks more feminine than half of them.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Enforcer122 said:


> I can see him becoming a Cena type of character, the adults will boo the living fuck out of him but the kids and milfs will cheer him like crazy...


Why would the kids and moms be cheering? The kids will likely be crying and running away.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Just look at this. Bo Dallas turning into the biggest heel in pro-wrestling nowadays. This kid is good.

:axel


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I find it hard to look at him. He's got this creepy pedophile/serial killer/molester look. Not to mention that he's one of the ugliest human beings on the planet.

Gotta hand it to him, though. Simply by existing, people hate him.

Wait, I don't have to hand him anything. Fuck Bo Dallas and everyone who looks like him.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


>


No it's are you saying boo or boo dallas.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

On a side note, this is awesome


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

The Bo segment on NXT was incredible this week I could not stop laughing! The fans turning their backs when he came out and when he won...you couldn't think of a gimmick that great! Then they went nuts for Kruger at the end of the segment...Bo is a reaction magnet and I think it's great WWE is taking advantage.

Can anyone make a screen capture of him holding up the NXT title upside down in the spotlight while smiling like an idiot after the match? So funny. And I do think he held it upside down on purpose...or at least it would be great if he did at any rate haha


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Boo DallASS !


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

Bo Dallas blew his chance to become famous...Based on what he has accomplished, beating wade barret in RR and rematch and winning NXT tournament and champion, he should have been more famous and likable. But apparently, everyone hates him. He is a goner, WWE will realise that and kick him out soon.

I dont think Dallas is a future Cena. At least Cena was likable when he first started.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

If the NXT writers had any balls they would allow Bo Dallas to turn heel, and completely destroy the NXT title. Allow him to respond to all the hate being directed towards him, and the disrespect being shown to him by the fans of NXT, and all over the planet. Have him managed by none other than Ted Dibiase Jr. Their fathers were a successful tag team, and he could say now that Teddy is providing him with financial advice, and protection. Teddy helps Bo with a new NXT World title belt, and so now Bo Dallas has his new championship belt. Dusty Rhodes approves of all this as we come to later find out that Ted has paid him off. Dusty says he never liked the belt in the first place. Honestly, the NXT Divas title is more decent than the NXT title.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


>


Just look at this fucking guy :lmao


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

You had one job, Bo. ONE JOB.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

truk83 said:


> If the NXT writers had any balls they would allow Bo Dallas to turn heel, and completely destroy the NXT title. Allow him to respond to all the hate being directed towards him, and the disrespect being shown to him by the fans of NXT, and all over the planet. Have him managed by none other than Ted Dibiase Jr. Their fathers were a successful tag team, and he could say now that Teddy is providing him with financial advice, and protection. Teddy helps Bo with a new NXT World title belt, and so now Bo Dallas has his new championship belt. Dusty Rhodes approves of all this as we come to later find out that Ted has paid him off. Dusty says he never liked the belt in the first place. Honestly, the NXT Divas title is more decent than the NXT title.


It hasn't even been a year and you want to change the title? There are plenty of better, simpler scenarios to make Bo Dallas an enjoyable character. Judging by that selfshot promo, we're going in the right direction.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol he held the title up wrong


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Lol he held the title up wrong


Where's the surprise? He can't do anything right.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

Flyboy78 said:


> You had one job, Bo. ONE JOB.


Thank you man that is fantastic and I am gonna put this in my signature as soon as I figure out how haha


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

The Long Con said:


> It hasn't even been a year and you want to change the title? There are plenty of better, simpler scenarios to make Bo Dallas an enjoyable character. Judging by that selfshot promo, we're going in the right direction.


 Right, and he doesn't need to be a arrogant and cocky heel, that would be boring and people would stop booing him. 

His annoying and cheesy guy who thinks he's the good guy but is booed no matter what is great. I despide Bo Dallas, but the bookers of NXT are geniuses. That's just the type of heel I think Cena should be.


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

Did anyone else notice the crowd turn there backs on him during his entrance and when he won ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw more guys with their backs turned than there were people cheering or booing.. Pathetic that he's the Champion when it's clear that no-one could genuinely give two shits about him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WTF is Vince smoking giving the NXT title to Bo Dallas?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any new pictures of this troll lol?...


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

how can two brothers be so different... one is talented, creepy and has found his niche and the other is Bo...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Please someone end Bo Dallas reign as NXT champion


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I joined the crowd in turning my back on him every time he entered the ring or won at the last NXT tapings. So yea, 4 weeks of that coming. WWE may not enjoy that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

will94 said:


> I joined the crowd in turning my back on him every time he entered the ring or won at the last NXT tapings. So yea, 4 weeks of that coming. WWE may not enjoy that.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

off topic a bit butdoes wwe pipe in cheers/edit out boos on nxt cause I swear I heard cheers for Bo when he won the NXT title and a little bit of NO More Bo


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> off topic a bit butdoes wwe pipe in cheers/edit out boos on nxt cause I swear I heard cheers for Bo when he won the NXT title and a little bit of NO More Bo


The only person who cheers for Bo is that stupid woman who usually sits in the front row. I think it's the same woman who used to scream through Ambrose's promos in FCW and ruined the early NXT broadcasts too by screaming all the way through them. Thankfully she doesn't seem to do that anymore, but yeah she is pretty much Bo's only fan.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

x78 said:


> The only person who cheers for Bo is that stupid woman who usually sits in the front row. I think it's the same woman who used to scream through Ambrose's promos in FCW and ruined the early NXT broadcasts too by screaming all the way through them. Thankfully she doesn't seem to do that anymore, but yeah she is pretty much Bo's only fan.


You should meet her in a back alley way one day.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol at those guys in the crowd with their backs turned :lmao


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dead serious, is Bo Dallas WWE's way of trolling the internet fans? And is Bo Dallas in on it?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

will94 said:


> I joined the crowd in turning my back on him every time he entered the ring or won at the last NXT tapings. So yea, 4 weeks of that coming. WWE may not enjoy that.


Good stuff :lol. It gets the point across.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Dead serious, is Bo Dallas WWE's way of trolling the internet fans? And is Bo Dallas in on it?


I think he is supposed to be just normal wrestler, but he look like troll and acts like one haha...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

BigEvil2012 said:


> I think he is supposed to be just normal wrestler, but he look like troll and acts like one haha...


LOL. I think at first he was supposed to be a normal wrestler, but then the WWE caught onto how the fans were reacting to him and then they started overexaggerating how bad he was. He seems even more annoying than when he first started out, I think the WWE is making him seem worse than he actually is(and he's already really bad) to troll us. That Disney World promo he did was just amazing 5 star troll work.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Dead serious, is Bo Dallas WWE's way of trolling the internet fans? And is Bo Dallas in on it?


No, Bo has been heavily pushed for as long as I can remember. He was wrestling dark matches before Raw and Smackdown tapings as early as 2011 and was also supposed to be on the second season of the old NXT, but wasn't old enough at the time. He was a three-time FCW champion (the most reigns in history) and a two-time FCW tag-team champion before the new NXT even began. They legitimately think he is a good talent.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bo during his early days in WWF...


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Consdering Kurt Angle had a rapist gimmick during his feud with Booker T, could they repackage Bo as a sex offender?
He could drive to the ring in an ice cream truck and have a gimmick match at the STD clinic which would only end when one wrestler managed to retrieve the golden bedpan from a pole on the roof.
He'd be like Quagmire if Quagmire was a woman and had no lips or eyelids.
Bo The Molester, it has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you really know what grinds my gears? Bo Dallas being hyped so much, while Heath Slater is stuck in the 3MB.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys, I've got it. 

They give him the gimmick 'Boo' Dallas. A ghost. Have wrestlers backstage pretend to be
touched on the back of their neck, or have them hear voices. They can have him marked as Boo dallas on the website, but never have to have him show up on tv.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Guys, I've got it.
> 
> They give him the gimmick 'Boo' Dallas. A ghost. Have wrestlers backstage pretend to be
> touched on the back of their neck, or have them hear voices. They can have him marked as Boo dallas on the website, but never have to have him show up on tv.


*BOO*K IT.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

He seriously needs to have troll gimmick, fans already hate him, he should use theme songs from Hogan, Stone Cold, Undertaker, Rock, Ric Flair and those guys or use their moves and finishers often just to annoy people even more, he could be great heel...
People would pay to see him get his ass kicked...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope Bo Dallas has the shortest title reign in NXT history


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

BRENDAN RODGERS FAN said:


> I hope Bo Dallas has the shortest title reign in NXT history


Shorter than mike Dalton's or Rick victors?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

You know I think Bo Dallas reminds me of The Rock when he first started in WWE. Now let me explain why I am saying that and thats mainly because of the character of Bo Dallas. I think early in The Rock's career before he made to the top of WWE he was just a guy that was just happy to be there in WWE and wrestling and always had that goofy smile on his face no matter what. And thats the thing about Bo Dallas that makes me think that he is too happy and always has that ridiculous smile on his face all the time.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> You know I think Bo Dallas reminds me of The Rock when he first started in WWE. Now let me explain why I am saying that and thats mainly because of the character of Bo Dallas. I think early in The Rock's career before he made to the top of WWE he was just a guy that was just happy to be there in WWE and wrestling and always had that goofy smile on his face no matter what. And thats the thing about Bo Dallas that makes me think that he is too happy and always has that ridiculous smile on his face all the time.


:rogan

What?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> You know I think Bo Dallas reminds me of The Rock when he first started in WWE. Now let me explain why I am saying that and thats mainly because of the character of Bo Dallas. I think early in The Rock's career before he made to the top of WWE he was just a guy that was just happy to be there in WWE and wrestling and always had that goofy smile on his face no matter what. And thats the thing about Bo Dallas that makes me think that he is too happy and always has that ridiculous smile on his face all the time.












We're onto something now!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> You know I think Bo Dallas reminds me of The Rock when he first started in WWE. Now let me explain why I am saying that and thats mainly because of the character of Bo Dallas. I think early in The Rock's career before he made to the top of WWE he was just a guy that was just happy to be there in WWE and wrestling and always had that goofy smile on his face no matter what. And thats the thing about Bo Dallas that makes me think that he is too happy and always has that ridiculous smile on his face all the time.


I know what you mean, and I am glad you said it first. People on here just don't get it. Rocky Maivia was hated by fans, and they chanted die Rocky, die for months. Then The Rock was born. I'm not suggesting that this will happen with Bo. However, I think Bo has major upside. If he finds that comfort zone like his brother has, then he will be a huge babyface down the line, or even heel. Right now he has that annoying boyish look going that really won't help him, and not to mention the annoying smile, and awful promo delivery. He is very green still, and not a bad worker. They are testing the waters with him, and he will likely stay down in NXT for some time, and like another two more, or three years. It took his brother three more years to get back on the main roster since being on NXT before it was what it has become. I'm not saying Bo will be as strong of a turn around as Bray, but it's likely he will be able to better his work from now.


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

truk83 said:


> I know what you mean, and I am glad you said it first. People on here just don't get it. Rocky Maivia was hated by fans, and they chanted die Rocky, die for months. Then The Rock was born. I'm not suggesting that this will happen with Bo. However, I think Bo has major upside. If he finds that comfort zone like his brother has, then he will be a huge babyface down the line, or even heel. Right now he has that annoying boyish look going that really won't help him, and not to mention the annoying smile, and awful promo delivery. He is very green still, and not a bad worker. They are testing the waters with him, and he will likely stay down in NXT for some time, and like another two more, or three years. It took his brother three more years to get back on the main roster since being on NXT before it was what it has become. I'm not saying Bo will be as strong of a turn around as Bray, but it's likely he will be able to better his work from now.


So what you mean is that the bock is going to born


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

If they're really *trying *to make him look this bad, as in it being on purpose instead of just because of sheer lack of any kind of starfactor, talent or skill, then I am full on falling for it...


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

bo dallas is easily my favorite gimmick in wrestling right now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I think most people here *get* the Rocky Maivia stuff. In fact, that's what those of us who couldn't stand him even in FCW days were comparing him to in the first place. And it's obvious that WWE has caught on and decided to take that to the extreme. Problem seems to be that, in the long run: 1. Heels are going to have trouble getting heat since they're being strongly cheered against Bo Dallas and 2. The chances of Bo Dallas pulling a Rock are slim to none. Lightning in a bottle, etc. Bo's Bo-ness being played up can only last so long, especially since it doesn't lend itself to him actually improving in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What's to discuss other than the fact he's a fucking paedophile and serial rapist?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Heel said:


> What's to discuss other than the fact he's a fucking paedophile and serial rapist?


Man that is going too far.... how dare you insult pedophiles and rapists


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

ellthom said:


> Man that is going too far.... how dare you insult pedophiles and rapists


...what about baby rapers...I didnt feel right typing that btw...


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

He strikes me as a really creepy wrestler. I wouldn't even connect him and bray as brothers because they look so different. Anyways anyone else find Bo creepy?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

He kind of looks like some of the questionable guys at my Uni that get in trouble for following the cheerleaders around, so I'm going to say yes.

The fact that he never stops smiling doesn't help either.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*










It's clear you are new to this forum


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

HE'S BRAY WYATT'S BROTHER?! :O


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

He has the most punchable face in the history of this company.



TheStudOfEngland said:


> HE'S BRAY WYATT'S BROTHER?! :O


Yes, he is. Brothers Rotunda.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*


----------



## Perestroika (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

No, you're not alone, OP. I find the guy creepy as hell as well - not in a good way, as in acting creepy deliberately as part of the shtick (e.g. Fandango or, going further back, Goldust), but in an unsettling, "there's something mighty wrong here" kind of way. 










The combination of crazy, staring eyes; that maniacal smile fixed to his face; and the androgynous look - he looks like the goody-two-shoes, "harmless" hitchhiker you pick up who ends up shanking you in your sleep, drinking your blood and fashioning your skin into a hat and penny loafers.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

I find his look annoying


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*

Just a little.. :batista3










Edit: After posting this I got mesmerized into the Bo-ness. Make it stop! :batista3 :batista3


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*










American Bodass.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*



Bryan D. said:


> American Bodass.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Bo Dallas ‏@TheBoDallas #RAW Mark Henry is back and looks ready to *destoy* !


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Just a little.. :batista3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE FACE IS TRYING TO RAPE MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! MAKE IT STOOOOOOOPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)

Bo Dallas sux! If this man win a championship in the main roster I will stop watching wrestling!


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

To be fair brother Wyatt looked just as retarded, but obviously he took every possibly way to hide that fact, but Bo decided to kep his creepy rapist look.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone else find Bo Dallas creepy?*



ColtofPersonality said:


> Just a little.. :batista3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...STOP TRYING TO RAPE ME!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just watched his match with Dawson, and I have to say, how did a guy who cannot hit a dropkick, let alone two in a row, and botch a belly to belly suplex, which is his finisher, become the show's champion?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Oh good the face is gone. ...:bron3 it was the worst experience I've ever had in my life.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Bo Dallas could be a great heel seeing as the majority of people can't stand his guts, myself included.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

You know when you put your hands on your cheeks and stretch you faceback? he looks like that. creeps me right the f out


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Every wrestler says they see something in him and they def know better then us. It's like back in nxt all the wrestlers were talking about husky harris and that he was a future champion blabla I was like yeah right guys a jobber. Look at him now.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Every wrestler says they see something in him and they def know better then us. It's like back in nxt all the wrestlers were talking about husky harris and that he was a future champion blabla I was like yeah right guys a jobber. Look at him now.


Except even as Husky Harris he was decent on the mic, and pretty good in the ring for a big guy. Bo Dallas is fucking horrendous in both compartments.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

jarrelka said:


> Every wrestler says they see something in him and they def know better then us. It's like back in nxt all the wrestlers were talking about husky harris and that he was a future champion blabla I was like yeah right guys a jobber. Look at him now.


I liked Husky Harris? At least, the very sight of him -- whether in the ring or just standing around -- didn't make me upset.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

jarrelka said:


> Every wrestler says they see something in him and they def know better then us. It's like back in nxt all the wrestlers were talking about husky harris and that he was a future champion blabla I was like yeah right guys a jobber. Look at him now.


They're not exactly going to come out and she he's shit when they're asked are they? 

??? - 'Randy, what's your opinion on Bo Dallas?'

Orton - 'Yeah, he's shit. I don't know how he was hired and I think he should just give up and go cry in a corner. lolfaggit'


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Daiko said:


> They're not exactly going to come out and she he's shit when they're asked are they?
> 
> ??? - 'Randy, what's your opinion on Bo Dallas?'
> 
> Orton - 'Yeah, he's shit. I don't know how he was hired and I think he should just give up and go cry in a corner. lolfaggit'


No not like that ofcourse. Big Show,Barret and Cena among others have been asked about younger talent they think will be big in the WWE and all mentioned Bo Dallas. He,s only 23 so who knows how good he can get. I would never believe Bray would be a topguy 2-4 years ago when he was around that age. Give him time and you never know.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Every wrestler says they see something in him and they def know better then us. It's like back in nxt all the wrestlers were talking about husky harris and that he was a future champion blabla I was like yeah right guys a jobber. Look at him now.





Frozager said:


> Except even as Husky Harris he was decent on the mic, and pretty good in the ring for a big guy. Bo Dallas is fucking horrendous in both compartments.


Like I said only 23 years old. Even in 4 years from now he will be very young wrestling wise and Husky wasnt good at all back in 09-10.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

bou dallas is exactly what the true meaning of inspiration means, even with all this hate forcing him down to take the abuse like never before, he does not back down, he doesnt stop visiting all the disney lands of this world, and he will just come back better than ever with that big belt showing the nobles how its like to be the true champion with or without titanic sticking out from his ass, the belt is all a nxt man needs with bo dallas taking three and half pages out from steve austins book by doing the hell and being the man of many stunners, no one can tell this transexual how to work, he knows he knows, the rock is like father to him and he arent even from dallas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

His face doesn't look real. Every real picture of him looks photoshopped and fucked up. Almost like the flat faces on No Mercy for N64.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Every wrestler says they see something in him and they def know better then us. It's like back in nxt all the wrestlers were talking about husky harris and that he was a future champion blabla I was like yeah right guys a jobber. Look at him now.


husky harris always had something alot of people could see he was solid in the ring unique size and can cut a promo he was a gimmick change away bo dallas has none of these sorts at all


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Markellobobrito said:


> So what you mean is that the bock is going to born


God dammit don't you know Vince gets on here every week to get ideas don't encourage him

:vince5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of threads with posts of Bo Dallas acting like the retard he is. So I figured this could be THE thread devoted to everyone's favorite idiot. Feel free to post stupid pictures, speculate on his stupid future, or talk about anything else Bo Dallas related...figure I'll get us started with a gem:


This picture just devalued the NXT title belt...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think its a shame this thread has died. I am looking forward to Sami Zayn vs Bo Dallas.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

zayn/bo >>>>>>>>>>>> bryan/corporation


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

After watching that NXT episode I think I might start watching it regularly... I actually like how Bo is like a fifteen year old Xbox call of duty player. I can dig it. He fits it well because he's annoying enough by existing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The thing about Bo Dallas is that even though THIS character suits him, the chances of him staying this way forever are slim, and then it's back to just Bo being Bo.



Oxitron said:


> After watching that NXT episode I think I might start watching it regularly... I actually like how Bo is like a fifteen year old Xbox call of duty player. I can dig it. He fits it well because he's annoying enough by existing.


Oxi, what have you been doing with your life that you weren't already watching NXT regularly?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> The thing about Bo Dallas is that even though THIS character suits him, the chances of him staying this way forever are slim, and then it's back to just Bo being Bo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxi, what have you been doing with your life that you weren't already watching NXT regularly?


I hope he stays this way actually. Either that or be fired lol.

I dunno, it just got uninteresting to me when it became the new developmental because everything was new and boring. I never watched FCW so it didn't float over. Watching it now I can honestly only stand half of the characters. There are some good ones, some average ones, and CJ Parker.


----------



## chaoskid (Sep 13, 2012)

its seems like Bo Dallas is the NXT version of Cena


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I couldn't let the thread about true BOat (Best Of All Time) die like this so...

I'm just a Sexy BO, (Sexy BO)
I'm not your BO toy (BO Toyyy)
I'm just a Sexy BO, (Sexy BO)


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

Bo is great. People don't appreciate him because they don't understand it, I guess, or if they do, they still hate him. 


I love how Bo's gimmick is that of a troll. He knows people don't like him and plays towards that hatred. Once I realized that I started to appreciate him and actually found it entertaining. He can go far with that gimmick if he gets called up.


----------



## karlobeng1 (Nov 4, 2013)

I really hope he gets called up soon, just so he can drop the NxT belt. lol


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

At the risk of sounding like an ass, can someone please let me know what Bo's "gimmick" per sè is?? 

I'm ashamed to admit I don't watch much NXT, and the only times I've seen him on television was the Royal Rumble and the subsequent mini-fued with Wade Barrett. I tried watching some of his matches on Youtube, is he supposed to be acting like a kid? Is he a heel?? Or one of those delusional guys that thinks the crowd loves him? Because it seems way different than that, hard to put my finger on. Thanks!!


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> At the risk of sounding like an ass, can someone please let me know what Bo's "gimmick" per sè is??
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit I don't watch much NXT, and the only times I've seen him on television was the Royal Rumble and the subsequent mini-fued with Wade Barrett. I tried watching some of his matches on Youtube, is he supposed to be acting like a kid? Is he a heel?? Or one of those delusional guys that thinks the crowd loves him? Because it seems way different than that, hard to put my finger on. Thanks!!


Its pretty obvious what it is and your final attempt kinda covers it.

He plays a delusional antagonist. In his mind everyone loves him and that he is the best wrestler there has ever been and that is the reason for his admiration. He feels like he has clawed his way to the top and that i was because of the people who "Bo-lieved" in him thus the term for his fans being "Bo-lievers" So now that he is on the top he feels like he is an inspiration to everyone else of what hard work can achieve. That is why he speaks the way he does as if he's an inspirational speaker to the masses on never giving up and "Bo-lieving" in yourself to achieve greatness. ~Similar to his run with Zayn where he refers to him as "Kid" (even though Bo is the youngest on the entire WWE roster besides Jo-Jo and Paige) And say that Zayn has to prove himself and climb to the top as he had to do.

So there you have it. Bo Dallas is the biggest heel that the WWE has had, ever if he pulls this off on the main roster. :clap


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bolieve


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

^ lol dat signature


----------



## AJ Lee (Jun 19, 2013)

I love Bo. Count me in as a BO-liever


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

I sense a little Michael Jackson vibes everytime Bo cuts a promo.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I can't Bo-lieve this thread does not have more posts.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LMFAO at "you're really smart for a Canadian".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly, I think Bo is fucking awesome now. People hate him, yet he continues to act loved with his corny 'Bo' puns. It's just so ridiculous that I think it's fun to see.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it won't happen cause it brings attention to the boring chants, but Bryan Alvarez on one of his shows suggests that when that chant happens, Bo cuts in with "Yes,this is Bo's Ring!!!!"

Sorry if this has been mentioned before in this thread.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

He's alright actually. Decent selling and a fun character. His in ring work is plain, not terrible. Needs a little more colour but he's pretty good. I really loved this transition into a heel, it was very well done.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

can't wait for him to get up on the main roster( to see the reactions of people when he in trollin mode)


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

He will make a great heel when he gets the call up, but he will probably never be able to be a face,


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Just watched NXT for the first time. Noticed a lot of hate for Dallas in the show thread. I don't get it. I came away very impressed. Good look and can most certainly "go" in the ring. Count me as a fan.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

He's awesome, only in the IWC is a guy considered a bad heel when you hate them.


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Just watched NXT for the first time. Noticed a lot of hate for Dallas in the show thread. I don't get it. I came away very impressed. Good look and can most certainly "go" in the ring. Count me as a fan.


I can't tell if this is genius level sarcasm or if your an idiot


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

southerncross412 said:


> I can't tell if this is genius level sarcasm or if your an idiot


What are you on drugs?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I dont care how good he may be as a heel or w.e. He is just to ugly to even look at for me. He is like a skinny fat out of shape ****** indian with messed up teeth. its gross.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> He's awesome, only in the IWC is a guy considered a bad heel when you hate them.


Seriously. "Oh I don't hate him cus he's a heel I hate him cus he sucks!!!"



southerncross412 said:


> I can't tell if this is genius level sarcasm or if your an idiot


"You don't agree with my opinions so you must be an idiot"

I think you're the idiot here pal. So many smarks are getting played by WWE in their hatred for him. It's great and what they want. The more you hate him the more successful he will be.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> I dont care how good he may be as a heel or w.e. He is just to ugly to even look at for me. He is like a skinny fat out of shape ****** indian with messed up teeth. its gross.


I genuinely dare you to say that to his face, you'll be on your knees mouth wide open at his command if he ever confronted you. Don't let the anonymity of the internet bring out the false tough guy in you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bo is awesome. Anyone that hates can't appreciate his top trolling. 

I'm still mad Mr. Stretched turtlenecks won the title :floyd1


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

The improvement Bo has had since the middle of last year has been amazing. I know it's easier to be a heel than a face, but he's bloody good now. I loved his character profile tonight, he's good at what he does tbh. He's still young though, he doesn't need to be rushed onto the main roster.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo lost the Title? That's BOgus... Wait, that one is too easy. He's still a badass though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just watched his Presentation Skills promo. LOVED IT. Reminds me of Kurt Angle in 2000-2001. Can't wait till he makes it to the main roster. Until then, I'll enjoy watching him on NXT.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't look at Bo Dallas without wanting to douse myself in boiling water.

He makes me cringe, count me out.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Era of 'Bad Boy' Bo Rotundo is over.


----------

